# Would you go on an orc hunt?



## Celebthôl (Oct 30, 2003)

As i was sitting here pondering over the little that my mind allows, i came to the thought that i would love to go on the orc hunt like Elladan, Elrohir and Aragorn, to hunt down all the orc hide-outs etc.

How many of you would?


----------



## Arvedui (Oct 30, 2003)

Yeah!

Let's hunt some orc!!!!


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 30, 2003)

Orc hunting! haha... that is the Middle-earth equivalent to one of my favourite adventurous day-dreams/sleeping dreams - zombie hunt!

i can hardly think of a better way to go out and have fun on a regular basis, than hunting orcs. But even more exciting than going hunting, i imagine, is to be under siege at home.

i'd probably be too chicken to do the siege though, if it came to it.

However, i'd like to think i'd have a more fulfilling life in Middle-earth and the hunger for dangerous adventure would be less, being fulfilled by other necessities. Also probably have less aggression.


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 30, 2003)

Hehehehehe, you could go hunt them whenever you wanted  and they suck at fighting, so it would be like orc fodder. 
And all you'd have to do in the siege is chuck stuff and the baddies  and shoot arrows  but then again the fodder are to weak and stupid to siege anything 
And you could run out into a crowd of them like a "Fëanor" and be a big hero muahahahahahah.


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 30, 2003)

Now it would get boring real quick if there was no challenge/strategy ever needed.

i too 'suck' at fighting, and I don't think it would be as easy as you make it out to be... but no less fun!


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 30, 2003)

Naw, Men, Elves and Dwarves are all better fighters than Orcs 
And besides, unless you were Boromir, Théoden or Denethor OR you were just some random guyette for that episode to join the away party, you wouldn't die 
I suck at fighting too  but the orc hoards do scare me


----------



## Arvedui (Oct 30, 2003)

But I have an advantage: you see, it is quite easy for me to get hold on a number of tanks... 

(Please don't tell mr. Peter Jackson about that.)


----------



## MacAddict (Oct 30, 2003)

I'd go if I had the proper weapons: Rail Driver, Plasma Rifle, Mini Gun, SB-190, and the ever so popular Rocket Launcher 


~MacAddict


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 30, 2003)

Muahahahahah!

How wicked would that be 

Running about with Uzi's and driving tanks not playing fair with the orc fodder


----------



## BlackCaptain (Oct 30, 2003)

HAhahahaha Oh man I'd do anything to hunt some Orc good ol' fashioned style.


----------



## Gandalf White (Oct 30, 2003)

This thread brings to mind _Return to Castle Wolfenstein_. One 'species' of zombie was very orc-like, come to think of it; the ones with round shields and large axes. A real pain to kill, those shields they carried richocheted your bullets everywhere. 

If I lived in ME I would definitely train first, then go on orc hunts. It would be sooo awesome!


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gandalf White _
> *This thread brings to mind Return to Castle Wolfenstein. One 'species' of zombie was very orc-like, come to think of it; the ones with round shields and large axes. A real pain to kill, those shields they carried richocheted your bullets everywhere.
> *



Then you get a nade and chuck it behind them  Oh man thats ever sweet  Muahahahahahahahahahah!!


----------



## Turin (Oct 30, 2003)

Let me put this simply, Heck Yeah! If I had a couple swords and a minigun it would be awsome. It seems that I would only need a minigun when I'm dealing with Uruk-Hai, the little puny orcs would be fun just to go at with a sword.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 31, 2003)

Am I the only one with the common sense to stay in Rivendell and write books about the other people getting themselves killed? I'd have a tall, dark, handsome husband to go out and fight the orcs and then he'd come home and I'd kiss and cuddle him, read him what I wrote, and have a little girl with him and I'd be sooooo happy. . .why waste something as beautiful as Middle Earth with a bunch of smelly orcs?


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 31, 2003)

Ahh gee way to ruin our fun 

How could Middle Earth be lovely and pretty if there was loads of orc scum running about it?
Would that tall dark hansom guy go by the name "Strider"?


----------



## Rhiannon (Oct 31, 2003)

Nope. Rhi is a whimp. She would want to, but she has this thing about wanting to be clean, and not liking to sleep on the ground, and eating full meals at regular intervals.

And she has had really really really bad experiences with camping. 

She'll stay behind and hang around in the library and stumble across the utterly brilliant plot convenience and save the day  And babysit for Elgee because she likes kids but isn't likely to get married.

And she might cause explosions (but not while babysitting).


----------



## Turin (Oct 31, 2003)

You'd probably come if we had marshmellows.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 31, 2003)

> Would that tall dark hansom guy go by the name "Strider"?



Matt. . .sigh. . .



> And babysit for Elgee because she likes kids but isn't likely to get married.



How much do you charge?



> And she might cause explosions (but not while babysitting).



Ummm. . .never mind. . .I don't need to know how much you charge. . .Elgee backs away slowly grabbing her daughter. . .


----------



## Rhiannon (Oct 31, 2003)

No no, I swear, no explosions while babysitting! The occaisonal microwavable macaroni incident maybe, but no actual flames!

My babysitting jobs love me, I bring pop-up books!



> You'd probably come if we had marshmellows.


Well, see, marshmellows now, that's different...


----------



## Snaga (Nov 1, 2003)

Oooh... good idea. *looks in mirror* I FOUND ONE!!! I FOUND ONE!!!!

Bah!!! You brainless little maggots would have no chance against a proper gang of orcs. You can get tooled up with yer filthy guns and stuff... you think we couldnt cook up some WMD to toast you all? Let me NUKE RIVENDELL!!!!!


----------



## spirit (Nov 1, 2003)

sure!
i like to destroy thinks and somethink new would be good!


----------



## Froggum (Nov 5, 2003)

I more closely resemble you typical hobbit- I'd rather stay home and eat.


----------



## Kelonus (Nov 5, 2003)

I'd want to, but would be scared to, unless I was trained to battle and wasn't alone.


----------



## Nimawae's hope (Nov 5, 2003)

Oh, I would totally want to go out there and kick orc butt! They die off pretty easily you know......unfortunately there is the use of there being so dang many of them. Might get a limb chopped off if you're not careful.

Oh, well. Worth the risk. Gotta prove myself you know.....


----------



## Ice Man (Nov 6, 2003)

Yes, of course. I even know who I'd take with me. After the Orc hunt, people would refer to me as 'Eric, the decapitator'. 

Hahahahaha


----------



## Nimawae's hope (Nov 7, 2003)

You know who you'd take with you? Who? I wonder if those poor people have had any notification that they are about to go out on an orc hunt..............

The Decapitator. Hmmmm..........I need to figure out a name for myself. What do all of you think? Nimawae the Bloody?


----------



## childoferu (Jul 14, 2009)

Would I want to? A most sincere "Yes"

Being an inhabitant of ME and _actually_ going on an orc-hunt? Thats a whole 'nother story...


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 16, 2009)

Would I want to murder fellow sentients? No. Firstly, you is crazy for thinking that I would admit to considering murder. Secondly, Yikes! All of you other people are either cowards or murderers?


----------



## childoferu (Jul 17, 2009)

YayGollum said:


> Would I want to murder fellow sentients? No. Firstly, you is crazy for thinking that I would admit to considering murder. Secondly, Yikes! All of you other people are either cowards or murderers?


 

Murder?! Well, okay, lets consider the alternative: we could try negotiating with our fellow "sentients", but um, really now, how do you think that would go?

or

What about just patrolling our own lands and borders, instead of going to _murder_? But what if orcs get caught in our lands, so we arrest them, and then what? We keep them there for how long? Do we feed them? Do we give tasks throughout the day while there in captivity? I guess maybe, you can concoct some sort of way to ship them back to Mordor, SAFELY might I add for you and them, but unless you can answer these questions, I say lets do with the 'ol traditional way of "removing" them from the lands of Eriador


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 18, 2009)

I think that negotiations would go ---> Differently, depending on many factors. How good is the negotiator? What are the dispositions of the troops on both sides? In this case, what is the message that the author wishes to toss? Yay for some entertaining violence, as well as the slaughter of sentients that your culture has deemed evil, or Yay for, um, boring as well as old peace? I would go for the idea of patrolling borders, never initiating lethal force, and tossing them outside when they've been found. Hunting sentients sounds plenty evil. Mind your own business. Let them live in their awesome caves. You don't have to root them out to survive, just like they don't have to indulge in their taste for man-flesh.


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 31, 2010)

HLGStrider said:


> Am I the only one with the common sense to stay in Rivendell and write books about the other people getting themselves killed? I'd have a tall, dark, handsome husband to go out and fight the orcs and then he'd come home and I'd kiss and cuddle him, read him what I wrote, and have a little girl with him and I'd be sooooo happy. . .why waste something as beautiful as Middle Earth with a bunch of smelly orcs?


 
Love this HLG, how you have that husband and girl now even if it is not in M-e.

However, I wouldn't be able to stand it at Rivendell while a husband or family members were hunting orcs. I'd be there on the front lines, in one my badass hero fantasies taking names and they would know me accross the lands as orc-slayer. Or not...


----------



## Jon Lannister (Jun 30, 2011)

I'd be terrified, but I'd love to stalk Middle Earth killing Orcs:*D


----------



## Black Captain (Dec 6, 2011)

Celebthôl said:


> Naw, Men, Elves and Dwarves are all better fighters than Orcs



Not Necessarily. There are, from time to time, great orc chieftains, particularly from the breeds of the Mordor Uruks and the Isengard Uruk-hai, who can take out dwarves and men with ease (never elves).


----------

